# Close bottom gap on vinyl fencing



## Bondo

Ayuh,.... Talk to yer neighbor,.... It's *His* fence, not yer's to modify...


----------



## joecaption

Got a picture?


----------



## Larryh86GT

My neighbor has 2 dogs and his fence has gaps in the bottom also. He used chicken wire (poultry mesh netting) along the bottom as a quick fix. It's not pretty but it does keep his dogs in.


----------



## drtbk4ever

1 foot gaps?????

Something sounds screwed up. Post photos.


----------



## dee4156

*Same problem!*

Hi there - I came to this site looking for a solution to the same problem! I have a similar fence all around my back yard. Right now my husband has piled up logs, lumber, bbq grills, etc all around which makes it look like a junk yard! I have two cockapoo puppies who will actually push their way underneath the fence. They are still finding spots to escape.. My old neighbour who had the problem years ago with his little dog, used tent spikes which did the trick but if you have more than a few feet to cover, this could get expensive. I thought of the chicken wire method but really would like a permanent solution that won't look so awful. I'm with you on this one and hope someone can make a suggestion!


----------



## joecaption

dee4146 you need to go back and post your own question not piggy back someone elses.


----------



## dee4156

Why, if it's the same question..


----------



## drtbk4ever

OK, here is my suggestion even though I have to wonder why a fence is built with such huge gaps unless the terrrain is hilly.

Go to your local lumber yard and obtain some lattice. It comes in pressure treated, Cedar, and composite. Determine what would work the best for you. The woods can be stained to match the fence. Here is a page of them with various designs etc.

http://www.homedepot.com/Lumber-Com...&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&searchNav=true

Here on page 2 is lattice that is 2 feet by 8 feet long.
http://www.homedepot.com/Lumber-Com...1&catalogId=10053&searchNav=true#/?Nao=24&c=1

Then you can cut what you need to fill the gaps. You can even bury the lower portions of the lattice in the ground. Even though the pressure treated and cedar are resistant to rot, they both will eventually deteriorate. But it should out last your dogs.


----------



## kwikfishron

Maybe a raised flower/veggie bed. Hard to say without seeing it, lots of ways to plug a hole. It really comes down to budget and what you want to look at every day.


----------



## kaschmid3

I had same problem but fence was on my side I have 2 chihuahuas I used vinyl cause it will last. I cut lengths long enough to go between sections (should be 8ftish) that were wide enough to cover gaps and some in ground, then staked with treated lumber ( but like I said it was on my side so I don't know if you will want that on your side since in sure your neighbor won't want it on his.). U could always (neighbor willing) use either vinyl azek or similar material of even treated lumber and screw it to posts to block bottom. Or there's always put up another fence on your side


----------



## Rmesure

I used white gutter Guards. Can easily cut and has a rounded edge you can put landscaping stables to help hold up


----------

